# Demo RS4 v New RS4 v New S5 v V8 M3 ?



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

*What to buy?*​
Demo RS4 Saloon ?716.28%New RS4 Avant?1534.88%S5 V8 Coupe?49.30%New M3 V8 ?1739.53%


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm thinking about the replacement for my work car.

Dealer where I'm buying my TT currently has a Phantom black RS4 saloon, which he would do me a deal for . It doesn't have the interior trim, wheels or mirrors I'd fancy, but I could change to the RS4s from the 18" wheels that are fitted. But its a demo, and as such, it probably / definitely will have been ragged. 

That brings me to the possibility of a new Avant maybe, which I think has the edge on looks over the saloon - but my wife prefers the saloon. :roll:

The downside here is that the B7 platform is on its last legs, and as I'd envisage keeping a new RS4 for 4 years ish if I got it, due to not doing massive mileage, it might look very dated in a while.

And that then brings me onto the S5 possibility - fresh shape, V8 power, slightly less of course, but the same awesome aural experience. Its tempting, and the shape is growing on me. 

And finally, another unknown - the new M3 - I could get my hands on one early after launch, so probably early 08. RS4 scale bhp. Fun, tail happy, and possibly not as safe due to 420ish bhp going through 2 wheels on dark night on a streaming wet minor road the type of which we have many over here. Quattro does appeal from a safety point of view when dealing with that amount of power in difficult weather and driving conditions.

I'm just wondering what you guys think, I know many of you have, and have access to similiar models and would be interested in hearing your thoughts?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

IIWY

1. Put a Deposit down on the new M3 (quickly, from what I hear dep's are being placed fast!)
2. Take Demo RS4, obviously discounted to avoid initial depreciation hit
3. When M3 starts arriving, judge how the press/mags react to it, then decide whether or not to take the M3.
4. Avoid the S5 as it looks like a barge.


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Good though it is, the 4.2 V8 in the S5 is a different version of the 4.2 V8 in the RS4.

I'd go for the RS4 Avant and I'm positive that it'll still look great in 4 years time. 8)


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Another vote for the RS4 Avant.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

I'd say it depends on the discount they are giving you on the RS4 demo.

The S5 is a barge, and it's only an S car, not an RS. I think the RS4 is a much better looking car than the S5.

You stand the RS4 next to recent audi's and it doesnt look dated at all. TT, S3, S6, A5/S5


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

The demo discount would be 10%ish approximately off list 

Hmm, dunno what to do.......... :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

If you can gat an M3, you money will be safe for 8 months. RS4, good as it is, sheds too much value and the platform is too old to spend Â£55K on. It's now a run out model, supplies are strong and numbers not limited.

S5 unknown quantity, jury out on looks, but it is certain to handle better than current A4s. It will be no M3 beater.

M3 will be drivers choice and rare as hens teeth early after its into.

The time BMW are taking in getting it right indicates that it will be something special.

:idea: Order an M3 Touring now...


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I guess the M3 will be the flavour of the month for quite a while alright 

I suppose V8 M3 till the B8 RS4 arrives wouldnt be a bad move 

Suits me fine to hold onto my current E90 325 Sport for another while anyway, as I have just bought it out from work to avoid BIK, so I need to replenish my piggy bank


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'm not sure I'd take the demo car unless it's exactly what you want...

You've already said that the interior isn't right and that you'd prefer an Avant. If I were spending that amount of cash, I'd be looking at Audi dealers up and down the country to get exactly what I wanted.

On that basis, I'd vote for the new Avant - but think you should probably go for an ex-demo/SH Avant which matches your requirements or the M3.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

Yep, I think the worst possible option would be just taking a local demo car, with the wrong spec for me, just because it would be the 'easy' option


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

You'll be waiting years for a B8 RS4. The current one hasn't been out that long. IMO it looks a hell of a lot better than the B8 S5.

And how will the new M3 be a rare car? It'll be as rare as the last one, ie, not very.


----------



## RenZo (Feb 14, 2006)

M3. 8)


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

The poll is neck and neck !


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

mark88 said:


> I think the RS4 is a much better looking car than the S5.


Just a tad! The S5 is one ugly designer mess.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

AidenL said:


> The demo discount would be 10%ish approximately off list


I know someone who got nearly that off a new one. :?


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

scoTTy said:


> AidenL said:
> 
> 
> > The demo discount would be 10%ish approximately off list
> ...


They aren't even offering the reduced price sat-nav over here :?


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

AidenL said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > AidenL said:
> ...


It depends where you go, I went to a dealers today who said they'd never offer a penny off an RS4.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

You dont have a chance of getting an M3 for at least 18months if you're not on the list already.

RS4s are boring
So the only one from you list for me would be the S5.


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

RS4's are boring?.....

but you'd consider an S5? :?:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Boring looking - They are just an A4 with a 4.2V8, the same 4.2 V8 that's in the S5. see my point yet!

S5 at least looks good. (By comparison).


----------



## mark88 (May 7, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> Boring looking - They are just an A4 with a 4.2V8, the same 4.2 V8 that's in the S5. see my point yet!
> 
> S5 at least looks good. (By comparison).


Well I guess that just goes to show how opinions differ. To me the S5 is one boring looking barge, the RS4 on the other hand is one beautiful motor car with some fantastic visual touches.

So I don't see your point at all, and I'm pretty sure other a lot of other people don't either ;-)


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

......ah but Tosh only likes VW PQ35 platform cars:

2003 Volkswagen Touran
2004 Audi A3 MKII
2004 Volkswagen Caddy
2004 SEAT Altea
2004 VW Golf MKV
2005 Skoda Octavia MKII
2005 SEAT Toledo MKIII
2006 VW Jetta MKV
2006 SEAT Leon MKII
2007 VW Eos
2007 Audi TT MKII

...except the Golf V 'cos that's much worse than the rest on the list. :lol:


----------



## Wolfsburger (Oct 21, 2002)

garyc said:


> ......ah but Tosh only likes VW PQ35 platform cars:


He also adores the Focus ST (2.5t) but, spookily enough, has never put his faith behind the blue oval and actually bought one........go figure!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

garyc said:


> ......ah but Tosh only likes VW PQ35 platform cars:
> 
> 2003 Volkswagen Touran
> 2004 Audi A3 MKII
> ...


I like 1 of those cars, the others are carbage and i wouldnt have them given frankly.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Wolfsburger said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ......ah but Tosh only likes VW PQ35 platform cars:
> ...


Easy - i don't want a hothatch boy racer style car.

If i was to get that class of car it would be a toss up between the Astra and the Focus. I also like the elise, but i wont be getting one of those either.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > ......ah but Tosh only likes VW PQ35 platform cars:
> ...


We had best not give you a frankly then. :wink:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought you was frankly.


----------



## s3_lurker (May 6, 2002)

Leaving aside the matter that you don't know how it has been treated 10 per cent discount doesn't sound much for being the second name on the registration document.

I'd be looking to knock'em down to Â£47'ish. You'll still hgve nearly three years of warranty.


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

s3_lurker said:


> Leaving aside the matter that you don't know how it has been treated 10 per cent discount doesn't sound much for being the second name on the registration document.
> 
> I'd be looking to knock'em down to Â£47'ish. You'll still hgve nearly three years of warranty.


I think some more haggling would be in order alright - it has the 18" rims, I'd want the 19"ers, and the mirrors are in body colour, I want the aluminium finish 

I always worry about buying demos though, as they have to have the life driven out of them


----------

